# FILMTEC™ Reverse Osmosis Membranes technical manual



## صبرى ابوعجيلة (10 فبراير 2011)

لدى بحث حول تصميم محطات التناضح العكسى واحتاج لهذا الكتيب
FILMTEC™ Reverse Osmosis Membranes technical manual


----------



## hossam_5 (12 فبراير 2011)

*FILMTEC Technical Manual*

اليك الكتاب الذى تحتاجه ..مع تمنياتى لك بالتوفيق


----------



## ttj20011 (13 فبراير 2011)

thanksssssssssss


----------



## الكيمياوي اكرم (2 مارس 2011)

بوركت


----------



## ahmedmasoud (7 مارس 2011)

ربنا يجزيك كل الخير ويبارك فيك اللهم امين


----------



## weswes (8 أبريل 2011)

جزااااااااااااك الله الف خير والله كنت بدور عليه من زمان 
وبارك الله فيكك


----------



## mohalrubaie (20 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (12 يونيو 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## fawzann (12 يونيو 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## safa aldin (12 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------

